# cycling a tank with fish in it



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

what are some things that i can do to help finish the cycle of the tank when my P's are in the tank


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

bio-spira?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i dont think you can use it with fish. it hink yu need at least 24 hours


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

The only thing I can think of is adding benfical bacteria!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you can add bio spira with the fish in it. at least thats what i heard.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

i wish i had bio-spira.

It sucks cycling a tank with fish in it.
Im going thru same thing.. I cant get bio-spira locally..so ive been using,
"Cycle" and watching ammonia/water properties.

Also been adding Ammo-Lock 2 to help the fish live through the ammo spike.
Also added alittle aquarium salt.

Also did a 15% water change to try to reduce ammo spike.

Now im gonna reduce feeding..and hope the tank cycles quick.

*Cycle by nutrafin:* 
releases massive amounts of beneficial bacteria into the aquarium. 
Reduces dagerous ammonia and nirite levels. Helps prevent fish loss.

*Ammo-Lock 2 - aquarium pharmaceuticals:*
works instantly, detoxifies ammonia, removes cholrine and choramine,
eliminates ammonia stress, provides improved gill function.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

I question the effectiveness of adding products like 'Cycle' to the aquarium to induce a complete Nitrogen cycle.

What would probably be more effective (and cheaper), is to take a handful of gravel, a rock, filter media, or a filter cartridge from an established aquarium and add it to your own aquarium. It will inoculate your aqurium with a complete flora of bacteria that may shorten the time necessary to cycle your aqurium.


----------

